# Case 6/30/9



## Trev (Jun 30, 2009)

I decided to try something new today, so I went up to case.

I had an excellent couple of hours up at Case. I made it to the first summit, and then tried to follow the yellow trail to the next summit. I ended up following the yellow and then down the blue trail.

I have to say I loved the far end of that blue trail. The road is just big rocks with uphills and downhills.. teckyish, at least for me in a few places. I felt it was an excellent workout and skill practice.

One thing I was very glad I was able to do a few times today was getting up some large rocks.. by large I mean mid thigh level stuff that would probably be considered steep rollers going the other way. Hard to explain, but you pop that front end up and then crank the shit out of the pedals and 'hop up'. They where just in perfect places to practice.. went very well.. pretty psyched actually -- Corny I know.. but still it was some good stuff.

I found a few of the spots that have pics from crankfire..  pure luck..  

Anyhow, conditions rocked! The terrain was kick but! The hills where great going both directions...

I'll be back to case!

Left to right:

1- Kick ass looking roller that I was not about to smash my face on today
2- Summit, boring picture, proof I made it.. lol
3- Blue Trail, near above summit, near yellow trail crossover
4- God laughing at my hike a bike -- followed that yellow trail down and around.. 
5- I've seen pics of this before, @ crankfire, it's bigger in real life...


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 30, 2009)

Sweet, nicely done Trev! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice! Good to see your venturing out to new places.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 30, 2009)

Case is a fun spot!

Did you start from Line St.?


----------



## Trev (Jun 30, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Case is a fun spot!
> 
> Did you start from Line St.?



Spring street, waterfall parking spot.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice TR.  I really want to get back to Case this year..


----------



## Paul (Jul 1, 2009)

Nicely done!

Wish I knew, I'm about 5 miles from there.


----------



## Trev (Jul 1, 2009)

Trev said:


> One thing I was very glad I was able to do a few times today was getting up some large rocks.. by large I mean mid thigh level stuff that would probably be considered steep rollers going the other way. Hard to explain, but you pop that front end up and then crank the shit out of the pedals and 'hop up'. They where just in perfect places to practice.. went very well.. pretty psyched actually -- Corny I know.. but still it was some good stuff.



It just now dawned on me that _*Bvilbert's avatar*_ here on the forums is close to what I was referencing above. Though the rock would be a bit more steep...  and I would not be flying forward, more of a lean to compensate for the steep rock face..... but.. you get the point I think...  

:lol::lol::lol:


----------

